# Angela Gheorghiu’s Assistant



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A fictional story of a man, who works backstage at the Metropolitan opera house yet does so solely to satisfy the need to be near his idle, Angela Gheorghiu.

My name is Juan Hernandez. I was born in the central American country of El Salvador yet I make New York my home and it is in this huge metropolis where I am employed as a Taxi driver. This not really being the job I always dreamed of but it does provide me with the opportunity to earn a descent living as well as get to select the hours I work. This being of the utmost importance to me, as it allows me to work part-time at the New York Metropolitan Opera House as a backstage helper. 

It being this which in fact is my dream job or as close as I will get to it, since I do not posses the musical talent that I might be perform in such a place as the Metropolitan Opera House or any other great hall; where the opera is exhibited. Opera, being the passion I picked up in my native El Salvador along with my adoration for the world famous opera soprano; Angela Gheoghiu. 

A creature of splendor indiscernible by any of the words I may chose to depict her loveliness with. As to such an extent has her long black mane affected me along with her dark eyes and ruby lips. These being so delicate as to seem but painted upon face of ivory in the most exquisite of fashions as to include smiles of joy whilst harmonies; they do create of the grandest of operas.

As for my job at the Metropolitan Opera House? This I can not say pays me as much as I would like yet the work is as labor of love which I would do; even if a salary were not attached to it. My work being that which allows me to use my abilities in carpentry to build stages for the greats of opera such as Domingo, Carreras, Netrobko, Te Kanawa as well Angela Gheorghiu. She truly being the love my opera life and the main reason I chose to take this job at Metropolitan Opera. Of course, I also get to hear the performances for free to deliver satisfaction on to my operatic needs along with my cravings for sophisticated society. These being the sort of people who surround me during my long hours of work at the Metropolitan Opera which are not only filled with building stages but with the great works of maestros such as Verdi, Wagner, Puccini, Rossini and above all the occasional vision of Angel Gheorghiu. 

Yes, it is true! I am in love with Angela Gheorghiu, for all this lady from Romania be in my most elevated esteem. This ranging from the grand performer she is to the woman of sexuality which be so apparent in her yet not in ways of the vulgar but of the elegance; so richly endowed upon her. All of which stretching from her crown of black glory to the silks and laces to embellish her body to the shoes which so glamorously decorate her feet. 

Intoxicating it is to be about Angela Gheorghiu, in the same building that she and her voice occupy and even more so to gaze upon her with eyes unprotected. Thus providing my vision a direct path on to Angela Gheoghiu’s magnificence that be unobstructed by anything which might alter the sheer perfection she is on to my eyes and fantasies. This being the most I could ever hope upon though at times Angela Gheorghiu may even pass me by yet she does not take notice of me. Angela Gheoghiu’s world being one of opera and all it demands from her which does not permit her that she might take the time yet I do not hold rancor toward my opera angel; as I have come to call her. 

Angela Gheorghiu, after all is the pearl of the opera world and I be but another one of her admirers, who wishes but to be about the majestic nature which is clearly hers; as a force of enchantment. I being most grateful to life and all it has given me that I, on so many occasions have been blessed by the vision of Angela Gheorghiu and though her eyes have not shared her generosity with the person I am; I still praise all those moments in her society. In all this however my passions have not surrendered the dream that some day I may enter Angela Gheoghiu’s life. Naturally, in a way that ours might be all my fantasies turned in to reality yet till that day arrives; I live in ecstasy that I have the privilege to be about the world of opera as well as Angela Gheorghiu.


----------

